# The Alky Project - DirectX 10 for Windows XP



## blackpearl (Jun 7, 2007)

The Alkyl Project aims at bringing DirectX 10 from Windows Vista to Windows XP and other operating systems. The Alkyl Project will develop a set of libraries that will allow the use of DirectX 10 games on platforms other than Windows Vista, and increase hardware compatibility even on Vista, by compiling Geometry Shaders down to native machine code for execution where hardware isn't capable of running it. *No longer will you have to upgrade your OS and video card(s) to play the latest games.* The libraries act as a proxy to all Application Programming Interfaces (APIs) accessed by an application. It would then redirect API requests made by the game to existing platform functionality.

Recently, the Alky Project has released an alpha version of Alky compatibility libraries for Microsoft DirectX 10 enabled games. Its available for download from here

*www.technospot.net/blogs/download-directx-10-for-windows-xp-from-alky-project/

Source:
*alkyproject.blogspot.com/

The Alkyl Project homepage
*www.fallingleafsystems.com/

Lets hope this project is a success.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 7, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> The libraries act as a proxy to all Application Programming Interfaces (APIs) accessed by an application.


 This would degrade performance and you will ultimately have to buy a new GFX card


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ better something than nothing.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 7, 2007)

Why they guys are trying to teach people to stick to "old"(?) if u have the "new" one? One shouldn't update themselves ???


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Jun 7, 2007)

@sathish 

not everyone can afford vista & microsoft is not fool to give VISTA for free [].......so if u cant then this is the best option you have ....


----------



## Tech Geek (Jun 7, 2007)

man 
this too much
why the heck scold him
he is a good guy..


----------



## aryayush (Jun 7, 2007)

Bad news for Microsoft.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 7, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Bad news for Microsoft.


Lolz...yeah right 

You think the only thing DirectX brings to the table is geometry shader? OK, do some research about WDDM, reduced overhead, unified pixel & vertex shading pipelines which result in vast efficiency.

This is nothing but kind of emulation like Intel GMA 950 emulates vertex shader in software. We all know how fast emulation is


----------



## tinku dhar (Jun 8, 2007)

well well ... ,
guys i have NVIDIA Geforce 2 64 Mb can i Install Direct X 10 ? 

holla back
DJ DE3p (virtual dj)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 8, 2007)

DirectX 10 backported to Windows XP!


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 8, 2007)

This is a great news for users of old cards!!
But MS should make something like this available officially!!!
Why don't they make it???


----------



## cynosure (Jun 8, 2007)

^^WinXP was launched way back in 2K2 (If I am not mistaken, I purchased my PC at that time and WinXP was launched).
So If XP starts supporting DX10 then it will hamper the sale of Vista (coz some people will go for DX10 experiance) and M$ dont want that


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 8, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> ^^WinXP was launched way back in 2K2 (If I am not mistaken, I purchased my PC at that time and WinXP was launched).
> So If XP starts supporting DX10 then it will hamper the sale of Vista (coz some people will go for DX10 experiance) and M$ dont want that


Actually there's a lot more Core Architectural changes in DX10 which r native to Vista n XP doen't have them this way even if MS ports DX10 back to XP it won't give good performance 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> This is nothing but kind of emulation like Intel GMA 950 emulates vertex shader in software. We all know how fast emulation is


 You said it


----------

